# iStick 50w(Cape town)



## Reee-_- (14/3/15)

Do any dealers have stock? Vapemob is only getting stock at the end of the month and cant wait that long.


----------



## Dubz (14/3/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/eleaf-istick-50w-4400mah/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (26/3/15)

Lol anyone else have stock?


----------



## Mario (26/3/15)

@Reee-_- don't think you will find any in Cape Town, but you could try out Sir Vape.

@Sir Vape


----------



## Nooby (26/3/15)

Hey. Yeah I know, that's why I created another thread for a combo deal..


----------



## Tiaan (26/3/15)

@Mario we have stock, sorted @Reee-_- out earlier in the week


----------



## Reee-_- (26/3/15)

Nooby said:


> Lol anyone else have stock?


Recommend tiaan, really good service and good pricing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

